
Waking Up to Data Leads to Doing Better Under Pressure - akumpf
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/makefast/lightnudge-a-modern-barometer?wakeup
======
akumpf
*Under Pressure = Barometer (which is correlated with various weather patterns and doesn't require other connectivity to function).

Full disclosure: I'm one of the devs and I would greatly appreciate hearing
your thoughts about LightNudge. What do you like about it? What is confusing
or unappealing about it?

